# GBATemp IP Address Blocking



## BullyWiiPlaza (Aug 29, 2014)

So I started using some VPN client and it appeared that all IP addresses provided are blocked from accessing GBATemp. I haven't seen any other site doing this, lol. It gets quite annoying to toggle it on and off just for this site but I guess nothing will be done due to spamming and whatnot.
	
	



```
IP Blocked
 
Your IP address is listed in the StopForumSpam blacklist
XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
Current server time: 2014-08-29 19:51:38
 
We are sorry to inform you that access to GBAtemp.net has been denied to you because your IP address
is listed in StopForumSpam's blacklist. For more details, click here and enter your IP address in the search box.
Do NOT contact us to have your IP removed from the blacklist as we have no control over it.
Should you manage to get your IP removed from the blacklist by other means, please wait a few hours for the removal to be effective on our server.
Thank you for your understanding
```


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah it's necessary since a shit ton of spammers would come over here and start advertising russian car insurance.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 29, 2014)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I haven't seen any other site doing this, lol.


 
If its on the stop forum spam blacklist then several hundred thousand other websites are doing this, lol.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 29, 2014)

As far as I recall you block *any* VPN, regardless of shitlist status? ever since you got taken offline by some hacker a couple of years back?


----------



## migles (Aug 30, 2014)

BullyWiiPlaza Pleng

for more information consult previous thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/banning-ips-doesnt-makes-sense.370450/#post-5079892


----------

